# Thyroid Medication



## JamieC23 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've recently been diagnosed with an overactive thyroid & put on a thyroxine sodium medication called eutroxsig.

After researching a little bit I read this medication is used for thyroid deficency & couldn't find any information for it treating hyperthyroidism. I contacted my local pharmacist & he assured me it is the proper medication.

I still am confused to how this medication is going to help me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JamieC23 said:


> I've recently been diagnosed with an overactive thyroid & put on a thyroxine sodium medication called eutroxsig.
> 
> After researching a little bit I read this medication is used for thyroid deficency & couldn't find any information for it treating hyperthyroidism. I contacted my local pharmacist & he assured me it is the proper medication.
> 
> I still am confused to how this medication is going to help me.


Welcome to the board!

I am with you; I also fail to see how this is going to help you. It is my humble opinion that this can only make you worse.

Have you taken any yet? I am thinking a second opinion is in order here.

Please let us know.










Also, would you mind posting your most recent lab results with the ranges?

Have you had any antibodies' tests run?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I second what Andros said... if your diagnosis is correct, this does not seem like the right medication. What might we be missing here?


----------

